# The ultimate guide to steeping



## Nailedit77 (18/4/16)

I know this has been covered many times, if this is the wrong place, please could it be moved 

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2016/03/steeping-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (27/4/16)

My diy mixer. Not pretty yet. Version 1. Versio. 2 comming soon. Works well tho


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/4/16)

I think my favourite is still the girlfriend's bra.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

